# UFC 73 Results : STACKED



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

*UFC 73: STACKED*
Date: 7/7/2007
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: Arco Arena (Sacramento, California)​
----------

*Fight Card*

*Main Card Bouts:*

Anderson Silva vs. Nathan Marquardt
Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs. Heath Herring
Tito Ortiz vs. Rashad Evans
Sean Sherk vs. Hermes Franca
Kenny Florian vs. Alvin Robinson

*Preliminary Bouts:*

Chris Lytle vs. Jason Gilliam
Frankie Edgar vs. Mark Bocek
Jorge Gurgel vs. Diego Saraiva
Stephan Bonnar vs. Mike Nickels

----------

Play By Play on fight night will be in here :thumbsup: 

Make sure to drop by and follow along!

----------

HERE WE GO!

*UFC 73: STACKED*

*Prelims:*

*Mark Bocek* vs. *Frank Edgar*

Round 1

Edgar lands his right hand at will early in the contest, connecting with three hard shots. Bocek is stunned by another right hand and momentarily takes a knee, but Edgar can't capitalize. Bocek gets back to his feet and shoots in without any success. Bocek switches levels and attempts a tackle, but Edgar stuffs it and takes top position. Bocek turtles up to avoid punishment, and appeared to be rolling to escape, but referee Jon Schorle stepped in to halt the bout at 4:55 of the opening period. Frankie Edgar wins this one by TKO (strikes) with five seconds left in the first. Quick, dominating showcase for "The Answer."

Winner: *Frankie Edgar via TKO (Strikes)*

---

*Jason Gilliam* vs. *Chris Lytle*

Round 1

Lytle lands a solid punches early in the contest before crushing Gilliam with an overhead right. The fighters trade low kicks, with Lytle getting the better of the exchanges continually. A wild scramble ensues, and Lytle takes the top position easily. Gilliam attempts a leg lock but Lytle has none of that. Lytle moves to side-control where he locks up a triangle choke from the top position. He tightens the hold and applies a keylock to Gilliam's exposed arm. Gilliam taps shortly after at 2:15 of the first round. Lytle for the win. 

Winner: *Chris Lytle via Submission (Triangle / Keylock)*

---

*Diego Saraiva* vs. *Jorge Gurgel*

Round 1

Back and fourth exchange of wild strikes in the opening minute from Gurgel and Saraiva. Gurgel landed the harder shots and snapped Saraiva's head back twice. Saravia shot unsuccessfully, but was able to pull guard luckily. Gurgel controlled the top position and landed some some strong ground-and-pound while there. With 15 seconds remaining in the frame, Gurgel stood up and was met with a few hard punches, but it wasn't enough to steal the round for "The Octopus." 10-9 Gurgel.

Round 2

Solid action in the second period from both men. Both fighters land well on their feet, but it's Saraiva who lands the better leather this round. Gurgel is hurt with a right hand to the forehead, and a left to the jaw. Saraiva pulls guard and works elbows to the top of his opponent's head. Gurgel's face starts to show some signs of punishment. I'm guessing this round will be scored 10-9 for Saraiva.

Round 3

Dominating final stanza from Jorge Gurgel. He lands a double jab and left hands throughout the first half of the round. Saraiva connects with a shot of his own before pulling guard. Gurgel rides the top position, and offers some downward strikes for several minutes. Gurgel went to his feet with 15 seconds remaining, but he was not able to secure a finish there. Jorgey wins the unanimous decision, 30-27 on all three judges' score cards. 

Winner: *Jorge Gurgel via Decision (Unanimous)*

---

*Mike Nickels* vs. *Stephan Bonnar*

Round 1

Nickels stuns Bonnar with a hard punch early in the bout. Bonnar attempts to recover while Nickels moves to the mount position. Bonnar bucks and takes Nickels back twice in the ensuing scramble. Nickels fights to avoid being choked but after readjusting position, Bonnar forces a tap from a rear naked choke at 2:14 of the first stage.

Winner: *Stephan Bonnar via Submission (Rear Naked Choke)*

Event starts next....

---

Opening. Here it is people! The time has come!! 

brownpimp will be handling fights: 1, 3, and 5. I'll do the 2nd and 4th bouts! Enjoy!!

*Main Card:*

We are enjoying some hype-up at the moment. Heath Herring vs. Minotauro Nogueria is up next!

*Heath Herring* vs. *Antonio Rodrigo Nogueria*

Round 1

Both fighters come out to great ovations and Sacramento is ready to go! Anderson Silva is in Nog's corner. Here we go, as both guys come out swinging, and Nog gets a quick leg trip and gets into side-mount! Nog works for Heaths back but Heath gets to his feet. Here we go! We are seeing some nice exchanges on the feet, but neither getting the better. Nog gets a nice left straight and a knee, Heath is able to recover. Heath has a bloody nose. Another knee for Nog, and Herring is going for High Kicks. Nog is pushing then action. WOW, HERRING LANDS a huge HEAD KICK! NOG IS ON DREAM STREAK! Herring unloads, but Nog is able to survive the round! Nog is rocked! End of the round, and it looks like Herring has stole it! 10-9 Herring!

Round 2

Both fighters come out a bit hesitant. Herring is still going for HK's, but Nog is landing his jab. Nog is much more hesitant now. Nog has got his back! Nog works for the RNC, but Herring rolls into guard! Herring stands up and here we go again! Herring is bloodied up and Nog is getting the better on the feet. Herring works some more kicks, and Nog gets a late TD at the end of the round. BP scores this round 10-9 Nog.

Round 3

Nog comes out striking and is getting the better on the feet. Herring is still working his kicks, and lands a nice leg kick. Nog shoots in and gets him down against the fence. Nog is letting go some GNP and uses some elbows. Nog has got his back and is working the RNC! Nog is working, but Herring rolls through! WOW! They are clinched against the fence. Herring breaks away and is working his kicks again. Nog scores a nice knee to the body, and is pushing forward. Herring lands a nice leg kick at the bell, and we are going to the judges. BP scores the round 10-9 Nog, but is really really close. BP scores the bout 29-28 NOG. Eddie Bravo scores it 29-28 as well. Let's see.

Herring looks battered as we hear all three judges going 29-28 for Minotauro!

Winner: *Antonio Rodrigo Nogueria via Decision (Unanimous)*

---

WTF? Sean Sherk vs. Hermes Franca is up next? Wow, very strange. We get a look inside the locker rooms. Next we get to see the first UFC 74 commercial. Looks good.

--- 

*Sean Sherk* vs. *Hermes Franca*

Franca has new blond hair tonight.

Round 1

Here we go. Hermes fires a nice front kick to start and Sherk catches, drives and SLAMS him hard! Franca gets a TIGHT Guillotine and he might finish! Sherk is in trouble. Sherk is out and he mounts! Sean moves to side mount and looks to Hughes/Newton, but Hermes pushes away. Hermes tries for an omoplata but Sherk moves out. Half guard now for Sherk. Sherk mounts again, but isn't doing much damage. Nice scramble as Sherk goes from his back, to getting sweeped, Franca goes for a leg, and Sherk is back on top. Sherk finishes the round on top. BP scores it 10-9 Sherk. Franca looks pretty good.

Round 2:

Franca fires a nice leg kick, and FRANCA LANDS A NICE KNEE! HERMES GOES FOR ANOTHER GUILLOTINE! SHERK IS HURT! Sean gets out is in guard. Franca sweeps and gets on top! Sherk explodes out and is over a turtled Franca. Sherk works to the back. Franca rolls and Sherk is on top. Sherk gets to side mount and begins working some GNP. Nice elbows. These guys are transitioning like crazy as Sherk explodes for another Hughes/Newton, but Franca sweeps and tries for another Guillotine, but Sherk breaks out and gets on top. End of the round. BP scores this tough round 10-9 Franca.

Round 3:

Sherk is stalking him early. Sherk shoots in and gets another huge slam! Sherk quickly passes. Sherk is passing at will. Franca is neutralizing well, and trying for scrambles. Sean goes for a North South Choke. Hermes rolls out. Sherk quickly passes again, and tries for Hughes/Newton once again. Sherk isn't doing much damage from the top. Franca rolls again, and Sherk is behind a turtled Franca. Sherk is just controlling him on the ground, and not really doing much damage. Franca scrambles again, and Sherks jumps into Franca's guard and passes right away again. Sherk Hughes/Newton's again and tries for a Kimura. Franca gets guard again, but Sherk passes at will again. Franca is tired as the round ends. BP88 scores this 10-9 Sherk.

Round 4:

Franca gets ANOTHER HUGE KNEE, but Sherk gets a double leg and is takes him down. Great transitioning, as Franca scrambles and gets to his feet, but Sherk slams him down again. Franca gets to his feet, but Sherk elevates him and slams him down again! Sherk is in side-mount, going for the Hughes/Newton again. Franca scrambles and gets to his feet, and lands another knee! Sherk quickly rushes him to the fence and takes him down again. Hermes is working well, moving around, transitioning and getting to his feet, but gets taken down again. The crowd boos to the bell as Sherk waits it out. I say 10-9 Sherk again.

Round 5:

Sherk starts the round with a nice leg kick and shoots in and gets another slam. Sherk pounds away, and stand up in guard. Hermes lands a huge up kick and gets to his feet, but Sherk immediately takes him down and mounts. Franca scrambles and gets up, but is taken down again. Franca scrambles again and tries for a knee bar, but Sean pops out and jumps back on top. Franca gets up again, and gets slammed again. Franca gets up another time and gets slammed one more time. Franca scrambles up again, and keeps taking him down. Sean waits out for the bell. BP scores the round 10-9 Sherk. I score the bout 49-46 and Eddie Bravo sees it the same. Let's go to the judges.

All three judges score it for Sherk (50-45, 50-45, 49-46)

Sean gets booed in the after-fight.

Winner: *Sean Sherk via Decision (Unanimous)*

--- 

A look inside Tito Ortiz and Rashad Evan's locker rooms as they are coming up next. I am very confused about the Florian/Robinson bout, as we have not seen it yet, or heard any reports around the internet. It would be strange to see it second to last. Randy joins in for the Ortiz/Evans fight. 

Once again, Rep is appreciated to Brownpimp88. 

A big break, but don't worry boys, the fight is coming up.

---

*Tito Ortiz* vs. *Rashad Evans*

An interesting side note by Goldberg, Rashad is getting married next week. Tito walks out to a shower of boos. Both fighters are in the ring, here come the introductions, let's go! Feel free to rep here: http://www.mmaforum.com/reputation.php?p=258248

Round 1:
Tito chants as Tito goes for a head-kick and takes Rashad down with a double! Tito maintains the top position, and Rashad gets back up! Rashad breaks away and begins swinging! Tito quickly clinches and pins Rashad against the fence. Tito holds on, as Big John breaks them apart and gets Rashad a new mouth piece. Half way through, both men are both tentative. Rashad uses nice fakes, but Tito sets up some nice leg kicks. Tito shoots in but Rashad sprawls, and both men are clinches to the fence. Rashad eats a knee to the balls, but Rashad doesn't look fazed. Tito tries for the take-down again, but Rashad sprawls to finish the round. Tito is cut under the eye. BP scores it 10-9 for Tito, due to the single take-down.

Round 2:
Mach Sakurai is enjoying the action, as they start out round two, feeling each other out again. Rashad shows nice hand movement as he works his jab and tries for a high kick. Tito sprawls a Rashad TD and they are stalling on the feet. They clinch up again Tito works some knees and elbows in the clinch. Tito shows some really Take-down D as he doesn't let Rashad take him down. Rashad shoots for a single and Tito sprawls. Tito shoots for a double and Rashad sprawls. Tito elavates Rashad and gets a nice slam. Rashad gets up and slams down Tito. Tito loses a point for holding the fence. Tito gets a TIGHT Guillotine but the bell sounds. 10-9 Tito, but because of the lost point, 9-9 round.

Round 3:
Do or die for Rashad as he comes out tentative. Rashad comes out with some nice punches, but Tito doesn't look in trouble. Tito shoots in, and sort of falls into Rashad's guard. Rashad gets back up half way through the last round. Rashad needs to step it up here. Both men clinched, as Big John separates looking for some action. Both men looked gassed but neither fighter is doing anything. Both men start swinging and Tito shoots in again, with a sprawl by Rashad. Time is whinding down, as Tito clinches again. Rashad lands a nice elbow and gets a HUGE SLAM at the end of the round! Rashad may have stole this! 10-9 for Rashad!

Joe Rogan, Randy Couture, Eddie Bravo and I all agree for a draw due to the lost point. Let's go to the judges!

ALL JUDGES SCORE IT A DRAW!(28-28) 

Tito gets booed massively, but he would have won if not for the lost point.

Winner: *Draw*

--- 

No word on Florian/Robinson as Anderson Silva vs. Nate Marquardt is up next.

---

*Nate Marquardt* vs. *Anderson Silva*

Once again feel free to rep me here: http://www.mmaforum.com/reputation.php?p=258248

Anderson looks PUMPED as he runs down to the ring, with a new customized theme song.

Round 1:

Both men feel each other for about a minute. Marquardt explodes forward, and eats punches on the counter. Anderson lands a nice knee. Marquardt catches it and tries to take him down. Anderson pulls a guillotine and pulls guard. Marquardt pulls out quickly and is on top. Anderson gets into full guard, and tries for a triangle, but Marquardt moves away. Marquardt not doing damage, but Anderson works for the up kick every time Marquardt stands up. 1 min left in the round and Big John stands them up. Anderson tries for a high kick, and follows with a nice left hand. Nate shoots and Anderson sprawls and does some damage. Anderson trips Nate down to the ground and begins unloading himself! Anderson gets a nice punch through, and finishes with hammer fists and punches. Big John steps in for a justified stoppage.

Winner: *Anderson Silva via TKO (Strikes)*

--- 

WE ARE NOT DONE. FLORIAN/ROBINSON IS NEXT! LIVE!

--- 

*Kenny Florian* vs. *Alvin Robinson*

Round 1:

Robinson quickly shoots in and gets a clinch. Robinson gets a nice armthrow but Florian quickly gets back up. Florian lands a nice judo hip toss and Kenny lays in guard. Yves Lavigne stands them up. Nice knees by Robinson. Florian gets a leg trip and gets him down again. Really technical fight. Kenny begins working elbows and passes to the mount. Robinson quickly bucks out and we are back in Robinson's guard. Florian passes again, and Robinson escapes and begins working his knees again. Robinson tries for a clinch, but Florian gets a nice double leg and moves into mount. Florian begins UNLOADING some GNP and Robinson is hurt. Robinson taps and Yves Lavigne steps in.

It gets declared as a TKO, but Robinson actually tapped.

Winner: *Kenny Florian via TKO (Strikes)*

Once again, feel free to rep here: http://www.mmaforum.com/reputation.php?p=258248

Sub of the night goes to Chris Lytle who had a beautiful Triangle FROM THE TOP!


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

sweeeet, pbp in full affect! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Apprecaite the updates.


----------



## supermel74 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> Apprecaite the updates.


Likewise  :thumbsup:


----------



## OV Pimp (Jun 29, 2007)

thx for the play by play trey :thumb02:


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Me and Trey will be doing PBP together, so enjoy guys!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Me and Trey will be doing PBP together, so enjoy guys!


*YES SIRRRRRRRRRR!*

Enjoy b-tches and gentlemen!


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Stephan Bonnar..hrmm..well, i guess he needed to beat someone. :dunno:


----------



## Simon Phoenix (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks like the steroid monster a.k.a Stephen Bonnar is back to wreak havok on the Light Heavyweight division and this time he's here to stay. Hopefully he learned a valuable lesson and his suspension will be an example for the rest of the UFC fighters out there not to go the same route he did to "heal faster".

Anyways thanks for the play-by-play on the pre-lims now bring on the main card! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 828tom (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for the coverage.

828tom


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Let's Go Florian, Get Me Some Points Baby


----------



## sa fearz nun (Jul 8, 2007)

is ther any way we can watch it


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

sa fearz nun said:


> is ther any way we can watch it


 Yeah, buy it


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Awwww BOOOOOOOOO.

Big Nog not using his PRIDE theme? That's wack!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

First post guys. Look there.


----------



## Simon Phoenix (Mar 4, 2007)

INCREDIBLE fight. Just about any fighter other than Nog would've been finished after that leg kick but he somehow managed to hang on and win the last 2 rounds.

I'll leave the PBP to Trey and brown pimp but Sherk just entered the octagon.


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

ufc dude said:


> Where is the play by play?
> 
> Are you guys even awake?????


well thats the way to convince people eh? manners cost nothing


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

o man i cant wait for the result of sherk/franca and silva/marquardt


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Franca entering to "Crazy Train" = PWNAGE!


----------



## hughesSucks (Nov 19, 2006)

haha crazy train thats freakin awesome


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Damn dude Fraca almost stopped that shit quick he was ******* sherk up for real


----------



## jroc99 (Jul 8, 2007)

whos up next


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> Franca entering to "Crazy Train" = PWNAGE!


Lonely Train would have been better


----------



## Simon Phoenix (Mar 4, 2007)

The conditioning factor is starting to play a role. Dominating performance by Sherk so far...a few ruthless knees that caught him on the button while he was shooting in but Franca's gonna have to do something quick if he wants to win this fight.


----------



## benn (Dec 4, 2006)

Not tryna sound like an as*, but who thinks Sherk woulda loss if 
he wasn't so strong?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I thought sherk was going to win but I bet for franca lol. Can't believe how many take downs and slams sherk got.


----------



## hughesSucks (Nov 19, 2006)

this is bs I hate sherk and his fighting style he like waited this out... I hope someone beats him


----------



## 941Fighter (Apr 3, 2007)

thatnks for the update..im sooo pissed my stupid fu*king direct tv is acting up so i bascially just lost $40 and missed one of the greatest ufc's:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :angry04:


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Damn I thought for sure Hermes was gonna win this one.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Franca did alright regardless. It's just when someones so strong its hard to grapple with em.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Once again guys, updates are in the first post.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Once again guys, updates are in the first post.


sorry, my bad


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks for the updates adminmma, it's much appreciated. 

can someone tell me how to rep someone on here?!? i'd like to rep adminmma for the timely updates & effort.

thanks


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

You can rep Brownpimp88 my man, I am hooking up the updates. Click the thing that looks like scales under my name.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Quick question

is "American Fighter"(the banner behind rashad) a team? ive seen that banner on other fighters as well..


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I have every fight right so far.:thumb02: 

I like Rashad but i bet on Tito to win so come on Tito!


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> You can rep Brownpimp88 my man, I am hooking up the updates. Click the thing that looks like scales under my name.


consider you repped then.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

i hate when rashad fools around standing up.. its not like hes a huge striker..


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Rashad is a big boy though, i think he can take Tito :thumb02:


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Split said:


> i hate when rashad fools around standing up.. its not like hes a huge striker..


It takes away concentration of you opponent and makes them annoyed that their opponent is toying with them and anger in MMA can and cannot be good, anger can lead to mistakes.


----------



## PhilnEdee (Jul 8, 2007)

Yes, awseome update coverage!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

what the **** unanimous draw damn


----------



## bimmu (Oct 15, 2006)

A draw, damn, that sucks. Let's get a rematch set up.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Does that mean I lose my points? Haha


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow, a draw..I would have never expected this.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

hahaha, what happens to the people who bet on this fight? Do both sides lose?


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Nick_V03 said:


> Wow, a draw..I would have never expected this.



To me, that is lame. They should go one more round.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

silva by guilateen*


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I guess i could say now that my betting record on this event is 6-0-1:confused03:


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i cant believe the tito vs rashad fight.. like that ruined the hole ppv for me. tito deserved the win.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

HAH, I predicted a draw/split on MMAPlayground. Mostly because I couldn't choose which one I wanted to lose. Admittadly I called it for Tito though, besides the point it sounds it should have gone to him, though for something like this to happen really means Tito has slipped a long long way.

I got Anderson in the first round by KO for this one.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Tito lost the point himself, no one to blamed but Tito. Did he hold the fence when Rashad was trying to take him down?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Why is Florian/Robinson last? does anyone know? one of them must have arrived late or another reason.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

What the hell here?

RIGHT after Anderson and Nate left the octagon - what did Kenny and Alvin just get up out of the front row, and sneak into the octagon while it was dark? :dunno: 

What the hell? If this is a live fight, that made NO SENSE.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Judokas said:


> Why is Florian/Robinson last? does anyone know? one of them must have arrived late or another reason.


It is the swing bout, they needed to make sure Nate/Silva wouldn't take up all the time left


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

lol ^, strange but it's fine with me, more fights on the card.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

7-1-1

Damn you Tito


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

8-0-1 for this event.:thumb02:


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

overall a real nice card in my view good job guys


----------



## sa fearz nun (Jul 8, 2007)

is da fight on youtube yet


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

the only match im bummed about, results wise, is the anderson silva fight. i REALLY wanted nate to destroy him. oh well. it sounds like it was an amazing night for mma. thanks for the updates bp.


----------



## sa fearz nun (Jul 8, 2007)

his hands r 2 much 4 nate nate a bum anyway:thumb02:


----------



## A-5best (Dec 18, 2006)

Just finished watching, good stuff. Won some monies too!


----------



## Zeroskatberd (Aug 18, 2006)

for my first post i would like to say

woohoo tito ortiz messed up hahahaha. i never really liked him, this just reassures that


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Definately the overall best UFC event in a long time. Every fight, except the Ortiz/Evans, made it well worth the money. Let's see if they can keep following it up. Get Shogun in there damn it.


----------



## OV Pimp (Jun 29, 2007)

WTF Tito Ortiz and Rashad resulted in a draw??? REMATCH!


----------



## torito_ycaza (Jul 8, 2007)

minotauro just awesome


----------



## Kane (Jan 1, 2007)

War minotauro!


----------



## jps (Feb 4, 2007)

the tito and evans fight sucked.tito is a washed up fighter and thats why he didnt finish evans. as for the rest of the fights....they were good. the fights could have been better but overall it was a good night for mma


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the play by play whoever did it.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 73: SUB-PAR*

Yeah, that's right. I said it!


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 9, 2007)

I caught this PPV at Boston Pizza! only $10 vs shaw PPV = $39.95 PLUS tax!

It was great! This was my 1st MMA PPV. I cant wait till late August for RESPECT!

Great stuff!:thumbsup:


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Herring blew it. Had Nog out and let him off the hook.
Silva is a monster. Not sure Nate deserved a shot at the title. I suppose Rich is up next. I think the result will be the same as the first time.
I've seen enough of Tito's act. NEXT!
Sherk has muscles on his sh1t! What a monster. If he keeps training like that, who's going to beat him??


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Deathlok2001 said:


> I caught this PPV at Boston Pizza! only $10 vs shaw PPV = $39.95 PLUS tax!
> 
> It was great! This was my 1st MMA PPV. I cant wait till late August for RESPECT!
> 
> Great stuff!:thumbsup:


Welcome abroad. And keeping look forward to better showings.



ufcrules said:


> Sherk has muscles on his sh1t! What a monster. If he keeps training like that, who's going to beat him??


If Zuffa and Penn get it right, BJ Penn might give him a good run, hopefully better than Franca. Altho, I want to see him fight Gomi personally.


----------



## poiuytre13 (Jul 10, 2007)

silva is crazy and tito should just give up and just train people because he looks horrible every time he fights since losing the belt, or have him get humiliated by quiton rampage jackson

bring pride back. ufc stop taking fighters


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

the sad Fact is pride is DEAD the ufc is now get over it


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Lotus669 said:


> the sad Fact is pride is DEAD the ufc is now get over it


Agreed... IMO pride was a lot better because of the caliber of fighters, but now ufc is soaking them up, who cares. Lets be happy that soon we will have a majority of the great mma fighters in one organization and we will be seeing some really good events coming up soon. :thumb02:


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I like UFC and Pride, but UFC is a lot more obnoxious to watch than Pride was. The crowd always sucks and Joe Rogan is one of the loudest and most irritating announcers that I've ever heard. I do like how he isn't afraid to call it as he sees it though. I miss the Bas Rutten/Pride days, those were fun. The worst announcer by far, is in Bodogfight...I don't even remember his name but he doesn't know a thing about MMA. Every hold to him is a "neck hold," "arm hold," or "leg hold." It's embarassing to listen to him commentate.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Tito should stop fighting, the guy has been horrible ever since he fought belfort at ufc 51


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

totally agree, never enjoyed watching him. and thats before i formed an opinion on him


----------

